# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Agua para el sur desde Extremadura

## Xuquer

El vicesecretario general del PSOE, José Blanco, incidió en Valencia en el nuevo proyecto que estudia el Gobierno para trasvasar agua del Tajo al Segura desde Extremadura, una canalización que tiene un coste de 1.200 millones de euros y que pretende enterrar la guerra del agua desatada tras la supresión de la transferencia hídrica del Ebro, que ha sangrado electoralmente a los socialistas valencianos. Son 600 hectómetros cúbicos los que saldrían del pantano de Valdecañas, en la zona del Tajo medio, y se conducirían hacia el sur de la Comunitat Valenciana, una cifra que no supera el agua que debería entregar el Ebro -las previsiones eran de 1.050 hectómetros cúbicos, de los cuáles 315 los recibía el Júcar y 450, el Segura- pero que paliará la escasez de algunas zonas. Máxime cuando Castilla-La Mancha pretende ir reduciendo hasta la eliminación la toma de agua del Tajo. De concretarse ese escenario, que recoge el Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha y que han refutado tanto el PP valenciano como el PSPV, Alicante y Murcia se quedarían sin abastecimiento. Garantizar ese suministro y desactivar el encarnizado debate político a cuenta del problema del agua es uno de los primeros pasos para alcanzar un acuerdo entre las comunidades autónomas y los partidos políticos. El proyecto del Gobierno, además, se enmarca en el nuevo giro político tras la salida de Narbona, centrando en una mayor flexibilidad en la materia y en el intento de rebajar la tensión.


Fuente:http://www.levante-emv.com/secciones...de-Extremadura

----------

